# Tappan Lake



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

fished tappan spillway for crappie for about 45 minutes yesterday, since there was very little open water on the lake . i didnt have any hits. 

i tried under the bridge going into the first bay (because there was alittle open water there) i didnt have any hits there either. i used live minnows ............tried a bottom rig and a bobber rig and nothing was hitting !!  it was nice to get out and wet a line but the fish just didnt cooperate !! 

clendening was completely frozen (i drove by and checked it out) !!


----------



## uglykat23 (Jun 13, 2004)

i was at tappan yesterday too , it may just be me but i never knew there was bald eagles at tappan he was in a tree near one of the pull of spots on 250 and stupid me didnt have my camera im going back out when it warms a little more and try and get pics


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

uglykat23 said:


> i was at tappan yesterday too , it may just be me but i never knew there was bald eagles at tappan he was in a tree near one of the pull of spots on 250 and stupid me didnt have my camera im going back out when it warms a little more and try and get pics


I think there is a nesting pair across the lake from the marina.


----------



## uglykat23 (Jun 13, 2004)

so im not going crazy i did see a bald eagle..... finnaly something to rub in my wifes nose.... she said i was nuts that it was just a hawk.....


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

if i remember last spring there was 152 breeding pairs of eagles in ohio and thay all had 2 eggs except two pairs....and more the half the little ones servived


----------



## baby bass (Apr 11, 2004)

they used to nest across from the marina, but they moved up to clearfork road.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

What I wouldn't give to see just one before I die.


----------



## stjdad (Feb 21, 2007)

TCLARK i am a mailman in wheeling.saw my 1st one in wheeling in december. over on washington ave.watched it go after a duck, miss it and go sit in a tree for about 15 minutes before it flew away. couple other people saw it after that, but not lately. pretty awesome to see one.wish i could have gotten pics.


----------



## uglykat23 (Jun 13, 2004)

TClark said:


> What I wouldn't give to see just one before I die.


tc you come up to cadiz and ill take you out to show em to ya


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

uglykat23, you have a PM.


----------



## uglykat23 (Jun 13, 2004)

TClark said:


> uglykat23, you have a PM.




sent you an e mail clark lemme know if you got it


----------

